# Poe, Cortazar, Borges en videos



## lordfrac (Jul 5, 2010)

Bueno les  traigo en este post cuentos narrados en youtube de mis escritores favoritos dos de ellos argentinos y uno de USA.

El primer video es de Allan Poe que no es un cuento sino una poesía que es para mi es la mejor poesía de todas.  Que hay que comentar acerca de Allan Poe? Todo el mundo alguna vez leyó algo de el, todos lo conocen y para seguirlo conociendo acá les dejo un video sobre uno de sus escritos. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9wTwFuhSgEU

El segundo es de un grande de la literatura argentina Julio Cortázar, quien escribió lo que en su época  fue considerada una de las obras más influyentes de la lengua española como fue “rayuela”. Este escritor no solo me gusta por lo que escribe sino también por su historia, al igual que Poe era borracho, fumador, jugador, etc. Se fue a España durante la última dictadura militar, tenia unas ideas un tanto zurdas pero no al extremo del marxismo. Pero bueno mas allá de los vicios escribió cosas como esta.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zMiO2oWlAzI

Llegamos al maestro Borges que no era vicioso como Cortázar, es mas, era todo lo contrario, era de la clase alta, un hombre correcto ,tenia un estilo europeo,  pertenecía al grupo florida y era amante del tango (a excepción de Gardel, decía que era muy llorón y le quitaba lo rudo al tango), también le gustaba The Beatles y Pink Floyd.  Murió a una edad avanzada y ciego por culpa de un desprendimiento de retina. Borges tiene frases celebres como cuando le preguntaron si en argentina todavía había caníbales a lo que este respondió “no, ya los comimos a todos”  pero voy a  dejarles un video de un escrito de el sobre el ajedrez, como jugador de ajedrez de una nivel medio me llamo la atención que se le puede ocurrir a un hombre con solo ver algo tan cotidiano como esto.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=14_SEvJ3bzU

También tenía la intención de poner un video de H.P Lovecraft pero no encontré así que bueno dejo solo estos tres. 
Suerte.
PD= fogonazo entendí lo del “o no de nuevo decía” jajaja que grande


----------

